# Trying to find another one.



## Jstorm (Nov 13, 2021)

Good afternoon all. Looking for some help on this bottle. I am assuming it is common but cant find another photo of one. Any thoughts or photos would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hope this helps.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 




__





						Sun Crest - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 13, 2021)

I've never seen a Sun Crest like that before.  Looks newer than the ones I'm familiar with, I'm guessing probably from the tail end of the ACL era around the 70s or early 80s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen a Sun Crest like that before.  Looks newer than the ones I'm familiar with, I'm guessing probably from the tail end of the ACL era around the 70s or early 80s.


Now that you mention it, it is one I don't remember seeing. Style does look newer but I don't know. The Sun Crest acl was red and white in the 60's. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen a Sun Crest like that before.  Looks newer than the ones I'm familiar with, I'm guessing probably from the tail end of the ACL era around the 70s or early 80s.


Thanks. Just trying to find a photo to compare it with. It's  description is in weides book but no photo. Thanks again for the comment I'll find it one day!


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 14, 2021)

I agree that its a newer, 1970's bottle and I have seen quite a few of them around here in the St. Louis area. I had one in my collection years ago, but sold it when I was downsizing. Sorry I don't have a photo. Good Luck, I am sure you will find one!


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 14, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> I agree that its a newer, 1970's bottle and I have seen quite a few of them around here in the St. Louis area. I had one in my collection years ago, but sold it when I was downsizing. Sorry I don't have a photo. Good Luck, I am sure you will find one!


Thank you for that. Weird can't even find a photo on the internet! You would think it being newer. No worries


----------

